# Tools for Setting Marks for Yacht Races



## Laser3 (Aug 19, 2019)

have developed a New Free WebApp tool to help race officers set up the marks for yacht races. You simply enter the wind direction and the windward leg length, and the tool provides the bearings and back- bearings for all Marks => for Both Triangle and Trapezoid courses. Another option provides lat/longs for all Marks after the user clicks a Geolocation button at the bottom mark as the reference point. No more fiddly tables.
I would like to get some feed-back on it.

setcourses . com

*some examples *

Triangle LatLong => setcourses . com/triangle_latlong.html

Simple Triangle 60-60-60 => setcourses . com/triangle60.html

Trapezoid Lat/Long => setcourses . com/trapezoid_latlong.html

Cheers

John


----------



## Laser3 (Aug 19, 2019)

I have developed a MAP version draft.

It needs a Smartphone with GPS - which I don't have (!!) and so I need some one to give it a try and to provide some feedback 

see setcourses DOT com/try.html

This tool provides a virtual GPS unit for Laying the Marks.
=> Enter the Lat Long for the Reference Location Mark 3 or click RefLoc to set it for your location.
=> Enter the windward direction and your preferences for the reach angle and leg length, Then Click GO.
=> This will display a map showing the Mark layout and their positions.
=>Then, to set a mark, proceed in its direction. Click the ShowMyLoc button to show your current position as a 'dot'. Click it again and your new position will be plotted. Click GO to clear the 'dots'
=> If you need to relocate the marks due a wind shift, without moving the bottom reference mark (Mark 3), then simply enter the new direction and the altered position of the marks will be displayed.>To change the reference, either enter its new location, or go there and click MyLoc to reset all the course marks.
=>Note: Click MyLoc and ShowMyLoc buttons twice for better accuracy 
=> A Smartphone with GPS is required for accurate positions.


----------

